# My Master bathroom



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I think unless people are total slobs, waterproofing a floor is pointless. I have ripped out so many bathroom floors and the spots that have any damage aren't from water getting through grout, it's from water being slopped over the tub and then getting to the subfloor near the baseboard trim or if the tub/floor joint is not caulked properly. Sensible people use a bath mat and even then you are talking about very small amounts of water ever getting through through the grout, and then it would have to leak down through hardie or durrock which has thinset under it, and then it would damage the subfloor. I just don't see that happening, it might be a big selling point for some guys but unless it's a steam room, curbless shower etc, it's not necessary to waterproof a floor. Tile backer is just fine. Water proofing up the walls a few inches on the floor is also pointless unless you have a 2-3 inch step down into the bathroom, the water would just spill out the doorway. 

people that are stupid and slop water all over the place and treat the place like crap, shouldn't even have a nice tiled bathroom, they should have fiberglass walls and a vinyl floor.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> i've seen the large roll for 395 online but hear of guys getting it for close to 350.


I can get it for around that, Dan. My supplier also lets me buy by the square foot - at no extra charge.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

angus242 said:


> He _should _have QuartzLock 2 going in......but noooooooooooooooo :jester:



:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

you get it in PA from who? 350 a roll? between the cost of quartzlock2 and the ditra, starting to think this new tile store I started going to is not really giving me a great deal at all. I even told the guy if he hooks me up. I will buy all my supplies from him for all my tile jobs.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I simply wanted to compare the difference of WaterTight and hydroban so I got it to try on the bathroom floor. I am guinea pigging my bathroom floor with "homeowner" products from lowes and comparing it to the professional products that I am using inside the shower to see if a bulletproof installation can be accomplished with select "Box" products. At this point, I have spent approx $60 more and spent 2 extra hours than the builder did on his crappy tile floor job.
I am using Laticrete sure set and 1500 sanded grout with grout enhancer and will seal the grout. 
My original order is backed up until the end of the week so I thought this way I could keep things moving and try out some products. If the floor fails over time then it is my fault but I know a lot of people that will use products in another home and not in their own. I have used this grout combo in homes before but I want to see the results first hand then I can express that spending more money on materials is worth it but time will tell...


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I know all of that. You already explained that sufficiently. I just chose to break your stones a bit. I enjoyed it and am happy that I received a defensive response.

Thank you.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

HandyHails said:


> I know all of that. You already explained that sufficiently. I just chose to break your stones a bit. I enjoyed it and am happy that I received a defensive response.
> 
> Thank you.


It was not meant to be defensive and I was replying to all 4 posts


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> He should have QuartzLock 2 going in......but noooooooooooooooo :jester:


Angus, I will mix my grout in a QL2 bucket........LOL
Seriously though, I do like that grout and will use it here and there, especially since I get it cheaper than you


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Angus, I will mix my grout in a QL2 bucket........LOL
> Seriously though, I do like that grout and will use it here and there, especially since I get it cheaper than you


Trust me, I'm working on this issue.....


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Trust me, I'm working on this issue.....


I don't get it though... Josh gets it from the Dal 45 minutes from me which is the same management but I get a lower price?? I outa become a QL2 distributor, lol

Either way, for pros, it should be the same across the board but who am I... if u get no satisfaction, call me, if I order it and ship to u it would be the same price...then they lose $$$ :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I can get Bostik TruColor for $53 but the distributor is an additional 15 miles away. Not always worth it for $11 cheaper.

Maybe _I_ should become a dealer...


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

you should be a dealer angus, for the whole forum, free shipping of course....:whistling:whistling


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

QL2 (my price)
Small - $46-
Large- $88-

(Just had to rub it in again)
Angus, if it works I will ship it to ya... like all suppliers, they will give u a killer price on some things, like u get Kerabond for 8 bux a bag so they are making up for the loss with QL2. I bought some kerabond here a few weeks back and it was around 12 bux a bag. They know that u rely on QL so they are stickin it to ya!


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

ApgarNJ said:


> you get it in PA from who? 350 a roll? between the cost of quartzlock2 and the ditra, starting to think this new tile store I started going to is not really giving me a great deal at all. I even told the guy if he hooks me up. I will buy all my supplies from him for all my tile jobs.


RAN Flooring in Sinking Spring - probably a little out of your way....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't think its that simple. I had 4 Dal locations to deal with & pricing was identical at all. Only county tax would differ. Why you can buy from Dal for so much cheaper doesn't make much sense. Dal's warehouse where they stock QL2 is actually 5-10 mins from my house. They won't allow me to pick it up there.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

If you became a Bostik dealer then Dal my raise your prices on other stuff....


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Dal is weird. Tech Dawg gets it for $88. The design center that I often sub for gets it for $92 and they use a ton of tile from dal. My price is $98. Maybe I should head back down there and chat up the girl at the counter. It just doesn't make sense. Pro numbers should be the same across the board and HO prices should likewise match. Why the sliding scale for contractors. 

Hey Tech, do you have a cash account w/ Dal, or are you set up for financing?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I wouldn't want to be a Bostik dealer ; too much inventory to handle. With QL there's only the standard grout, StarGlass & Blaze to handle.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a cash account and the showroom/counter girl from my dal also works at yours.... I know she's usally at yours on Tuesdays and her name is Lauren. If ur not as sexy as me she may not match price...LOL

I think your dal gets most of their shipments are piggy backed from their philly location. Please don't complain though...don't ruin it for Tech Dawg


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Honestly I don't care. The cost goes right to the customer. I gotta run 25 minutes one way to pick the stuff up. I have 5 jobs lined up that will be using the QL2. I'm hoping to get at least 3 jobs worth at a time to minimize trips. If I get a credit account they will have it shipped directly from there supplier to me. I usually won't buy anything on credit though.


----------



## Alfred Einstein (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it just me, or is Mr. Tavy rather slow at back buttering? 

And no I am not trying to hate lol


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Love, love, LOVE his spacers though. 

_*LOVE!!*_


----------



## Alfred Einstein (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll agree with you on the spacers.

This is off topic I know but figured I would ask anyway... I just tried changing my profile picture and it has just stayed the same. Is there a delay?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Angus, I mixed my grout in a QL bucket, LOL... that makes it better grout, right??
I finished setting the tile into the closet and grouted the bathroom floor and also hooked up the new faucet (we are keeping the same cab/top)
The faucet is a Wolverine Brass Essence swing spout (BN). I love these faucets... this one weighs about 3.5 pounds - much more brass.....


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

no permacolor??????? gee man ya aint done yet??????:whistling


some of us pros would be done and off tiling the world by now


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Dude, using Permacolor in the shower... my order was backed up so I had to get sumfin done... maybe ill get it done quicker if I work naked.........


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

well being naked will sped ya up....less DRAG


and I will not tell a lie I have tiled nude before myself.:w00t::w00t: Its great feeling trust me


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

opiethetileman said:


> well being naked will sped ya up....less DRAG
> 
> and I will not tell a lie I have tiled nude before myself.:w00t::w00t: Its great feeling trust me


TMI, Opie.... TMI....


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I have some pictures somewhere.....................:blink::laughing:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> I have some pictures somewhere.....................:blink::laughing:


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Angus, I mixed my grout in a QL bucket, LOL... that makes it better grout, right??


:laughing: That's like wearing a Ferrari jacket while driving a Cavalier.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I saw my Wolverine Brass rep today, I remodeled his bathroom last year in April. I used this same grout combination without grout sealer... They clean often and inspect the grout and he said that it still looks brand new, no cracking either, although that was before I knew much about high end grouts...


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I clean my grout while in the shower with HIGH ACID products:w00t::w00t:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

opiethetileman said:


> I clean my grout while in the shower with HIGH ACID products:w00t::w00t:


Do not send us a picture of that either.....................


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Do not send us a picture of that either.....................


Right! I have the power of censorship or banishment!!! 

:laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

why does everyone take me seriours:blink::blink:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> why does everyone take me seriours:blink::blink:


We're not taking you seriously, we are just being politicaly correct, and polite, when dealing with the mentally challenged. :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

:bangin: too funny!!!:laughing::laughing::clap:








katoman said:


> We're not taking you seriously, we are just being politicaly correct, and polite, when dealing with the mentally challenged. :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

The PLAN!

My Laticrete rep is good to me


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> The PLAN!
> 
> My Laticrete rep is good to me


How drunk was the plumber that cut the hole in the floor for the 2"? :laughing:

But seriously, looking good dudefish. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

U guys wouldn't let me put the river rock on the seat, so I found some travertine, but I decided to bring em up the corners to bring it alive... no flip top on this thing, she's filled with quickcrete :thumbsup:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Progress!!!! Yippeeeee!!!

I like the color of the pebbles. Wall tile is looking good. 

Hey are you planning on running pebbles on the floor?


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Don't mind those *plebeians*, your OK in my book..... or novel in your case. :jester:
> 
> Looks great, very interesting with the river rock. Are you going to install a flip top seat? :thumbsup:



OOOOOH you so fancy.









Plebeians


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, I'm doing the pebbles on the floor... I will set all the wall tile and grout before I set the floor

discountpebbles.com, I think... I called the # and told them I was a contractor so I got them for 6 bux a sheet... all the suppliers wanted at least 9 bux a sheet, most were $12 +


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I've done a bunch of pebble floor showers at this point. Here's a tip.

Don't cut the tile around the square drain. Its tempting. Don't do it. It looks kinda crappy. You are better off robbing pebbles that will butt up to the drain nicely and sort of cheating them in to that edge. Also where the pebbles butt into the wall, use the same technique as much as possible. If you do need to cut some pebbles to get a nice tight edge cut larger pebbles so you don't have deal w/ goofy shaped slivers. Last shower I did w/ these, I took a couple dozen pebbles and just cut them up sort of random in half. I threw them in a bucket and just sorted through as I needed to make a nice transition from wall to floor. It takes some time, but sooooo worth it in the end.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yo SNOOP DAWG........... take thoose pebbles and do some more higher...like a bomb blew a hole in the wall sweet..............NOT BAD for a one eye tiled guy with a wooden leg...:thumbsup:


I hear this NOVEL may have a ending soon:laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Got a lot done today :thumbsup: I like the look of the tile but as far as working with it is another story... if time wasn't an issue I would have sent it back and got something different. 3 factory sides and 1 cut side, and not all the tile was sqaure so I have some varied grout joints here and there.

The 255 Multimax is probably the best thinset that I've used thusfar!!! Its a true nonsag and can be mixed to a medium bed and the potlife is great!!! It also helped with lippage issues since I don't have TLS...This will become a regular in my book

The 254 Platinum is good to but too sticky for me and sets up to quick, I would use this for a shower floor and that's about it.... one of these days I will get some square tile to install :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I looked around for Bastien's magnetic thingy and couldn't find it anywhere so I went to Lowes and bought a 2 pack of magnets and 2 small spring clamps and glued the magnet on with PL premium, so I got 2 now and cost me about $5 bux... works Great !!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Ahhhh riggin' at its best. 

I have a few paint pails that have magnets built into the cup for grabbing onto your paint brush by the metal band.

I Love those things!!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm about sick of my grinder by now, lol... I didn't get my tile cut around the niche exactly perfect but it will do since I used every last tile that I ordered, I was holding my breath because my last 5 cut off pieces were the only ones big enough to fit my seat.

There are grid lines on the tile from packaging, usually they come off for me when I sponge them but that's not working.... what do u guys do?? Microfiber?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> I didn't get my tile cut around the niche exactly perfect


:whistling

I'm not saying a word :shifty:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> :whistling
> 
> I'm not saying a word :shifty:


:laughing: I got it close, but a hair off at spots... enough to annoy me a little. The grout color is Sandstone but I'm using Mocha latasil for corners etc... Laticrete doesn't have a matching latasil for sandstone so I matched the caulk to the tile. Where the schluter profile butts to the tile I will caulk with the mocha to to make my bit of gappage disappear.

I know Angus, I'm not top notch like u but I try and I'm getting better each job... had this been a clients home ida had 2 more cases charged for, but oh well, my wife is getting ancy


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I wasn't picking on you....more empathizing. Josh will be along to dish it out :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

The tile had me worked up with one cut side which made for too much problems in layout and cutting. This was $4.13 sq ft, my cost for 3/8 full body porc and should have been worthwhile for what I paid for it. Retail was around 6 bux...
I lost my cool today with the platinum thinset, its way to sticky, I ruined 3 trowels and had problems setting my niche with it. I had to tear out the niche, clean off the tile and drop everything to get a bag of 255 multimax to finish, I called Gary and he's going to trade me out the platinum that I have left for the 255. I'm not saying that the platinum is crap but simply not for me. However the multimax thinset is the best and I'm glad that I tried it!!!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I wasn't picking on you....more empathizing. Josh will be along to dish it out :laughing:


:laughing: I even offered for him to come and help me but he didn't come over so its his fault...... ida paid him the 45minutes of drivetime.... :shifty:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Angus, what do u do to get the grid marks off the tile from packaging? Sponging isn't working...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bar Keepers Friend and a scrubby.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, that's new... I've never heard of it or saw it anywhere


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Wow, that's new... I've never heard of it or saw it anywhere



Not new. Been around for years.

Notice, it even says on the front "porcelain".


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Ill have to see if I can find it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I think I remember my mom using it when I was a kid to clean the big-ass cast iron sink...or maybe that's what she used to clean me. I forget.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I think I remember my mom using it when I was a kid to clean the big-ass cast iron sink...or maybe that's what she used to clean me. I forget.


 I think that my grandparents might of had that stuff... im anticipating getting reamed out by Josh:bangin:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

ok here is another tip............take a sponge and put it in pantyhose.......then scrub.the pantyhose is like fine sandpaper:thumbsup:


dont even ask how i known this:whistling


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

opiethetileman said:


> ok here is another tip............take a sponge and put it in pantyhose.......then scrub.the pantyhose is like fine sandpaper:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> dont even ask how i known this:whistling


 
seriously, I don't want to know....:no:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey guys don't get on my case. Its not my fault you don't have plunge cut saws. Angus had one and got rid of it.:whistling

I really do think that this calls for a close up ,in focus shot of your niches and your bench though, Tech.

If I had come down to "Help" that shower would have been done about a month ago. Then where would this novel be?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Ha! That's exactly what happened to me.... I do have plunge on my saw and I was using it.... I pushed the blade a hair too far on the one cut so then you could see that small cut mark on the face of the tile. I got p*$sed and tried to shave 1/16 over the whole cut but the blade flex (again, my fault for not having Raimondi) so I had to cut an 1/8+ then I had to do the same on the reversed tile to match... then it got to where it was like dw mudding, I had to do so much and leave it before I totally screwed myself. I used every last tile and had I needed to get more this novel woulda had a 2 week delay, :lol:
Sorry Josh, ill stop the thread :notworthy:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Tech Dawg said:


> seriously, I don't want to know....:no:


well next time ya have love bugs on your car pantyhose and a sponge gets them off with out scratching the paint.:thumbsup:

but seeing we have them in florida dont know if you snowbirds know about that stuff


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Knew a lady with a wooden leg...she kept her pantyhose up with thumbtacks.:laughing:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> Sorry Josh, ill stop the thread :notworthy:


Can't stop. Won't Stop.
















1/16th off of porcelain on a plunge cut.:no:
What ever happened to 10% extra for waste and cracked tile?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

15 pages ARE WE DONE YET:whistling


hahhaaa the novel of the tile slacker:laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

HandyHails said:


> Can't stop. Won't Stop.
> 
> 1/16th off of porcelain on a plunge cut.:no:
> What ever happened to 10% extra for waste and cracked tile?


The actual measurement was 96sqft and 10 cases came to 107 + I ended up using the sample piece that I got :shifty: 
I hop they don't want it back.... :lol


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

bathroom is looking slick!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I cut a long wedge spacer in half to keep the 2 weep holes clear of thinset. I mixed up the 254 Platinum a little loose and troweled with a 1/4" trowel... the platinum is nicer on a floor since everything goes down :lol:
First thing in morning I will seal then grout tomorrow night and still waiting on the travertine for the seat top and curb


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Josh, there's your niche shot...... :laughing:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking good brotha. Today, I installed a tub, installed all new shutoffs, pipes, and fixtures, installed cement board, and tiled the whole thing to the ceiling w/ two soap dishes and a mosaic border. Monday I go back to grout. 

I almost started a thread about it, but I was already done.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

PermaColor grout is great for this application. It is fast setting but not as quick as QL2 or SL... I grouted the rock and lightly sponged then let it set up for about 35 minutes. I bought a dust pan brush and cut it back uneven and dry brushed it to dig out excess grout and then lightly sponged. My goal is to be able to see more of the pebble... the final wash will be done in approximately 3 hours and that's it, no buffing tomorrow. The workability and cleaning is much better than the 1500 and this is a great grout option when remodeling a single bath house/grout floor, done by lunch, homeowner can walk on it that night and no cleaning the day after :thumbup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow Tech, that's realy cool. I love the way you've got the stones going up the wall. Very neat :thumbup: Great looking work man.

Do you think the stones will be hard on the feet?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I did a little research on that and it actually is supposed to be stress relieving..... well see


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Looking good big dawg. I think you made a good color choice on that grout. I've never used PermaColor, but it looks like a nice compromise to epoxy or urethane when it comes to a grout greedy installation like the pebble floor.

I like the pebble floors. Easy to install and easy on the feet. I do have a tendency to slope the pan a bit more than usual on these as the water will have to travel through peaks and valleys to find its way to the drain. Easy to get a bunch of small puddles just laying if you are not careful.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I tried to keep the grout a bit more level around the edges and sponged the rest towards the drain. When we set the mud bed we went for 3/8" per foot slope so I think it will work alright but I do see a few potential small puddle spots... I may have to go back for a couple touch ups


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Wolverine Brass is hooked up and ready to go!!!
Brushed Nickel Essence valve and also go the NEW 69" spray hose. I wish this travertine would get here soon!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

You just can't wait to "try it out" :shifty:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> You just can't wait to "try it out" :shifty:


Yeah, I'm getting annoyed with the hall bath but if you don't like the shower, then I will tear this mother down and start over with a new thread :laughing:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I got lots 'o travertine. What color u need. Just come pick it up.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Josh, u really want me to end this.... :lol: ...never....

I picked out a dark greyish, brownish colorish


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I only got 2 24x24 pieces so hopefully no breaks!


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I got lots of that exact color. You gonna bullnose the edge yourself then?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

what are u using the TRAV for????? snoop dawg


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, sander baby!!!!


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

dry polishing pads rock dude...this is why i have 7 grinders set up for different things:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> dry polishing pads rock dude...this is why i have 7 grinders set up for different things:thumbup::thumbsup:


SEVEN grinders? I mean you've got SEVEN grinders. 

Boy, you must be rich Opie. :w00t:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

i need to take a picture of them this week they all have names:jester:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

what kind of sander wheels does you have setup opie? and what do you use them for, cut edges on stone?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

katoman said:


> SEVEN grinders? I mean you've got SEVEN grinders.
> 
> Boy, you must be rich Opie. :w00t:


He must get em from GranQuartz...... buy 5 grinder blades & get a FREE grinder


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

My wife is going to kill me... I only ended up with one travertine tile so now I have to wait 1 week for the next piece. When I ordered, there was a miscommunication and I thought it was 2 in a case, woops! Next week ill have the curb in... sorry guys


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That's a nice looking piece of stone :thumbsup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> That's a nice looking piece of stone :thumbsup:


Thanks bro :thumbup: .......my wife is not talking to me, its pretty erie in the house


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> my wife is not talking to me


So it's nice and peaceful in the house, eh? :laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

my shower is NICE!!!!!!!! hahhaaa and angus he paid 42 bucks for that peice of stone....I could have sent him a crate for that:jester:


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

shower looks nice dude,I would of gone a shade darker on the wall grout,just my taste.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Don't feel so bad. I have a paying job that took almost 2 months to get 20-ish sq ft of marble. Came in all messed up. Had to reorder. Got new supply...they shorted me 3 sq ft. Reorder the missing tile...was supposed to be in last Wednesday. I still have no idea when it will be in :furious:


That sux!!! I'm ready to start a campain against tile suppliers, forcing them to do the Dominos Pizza promo.... "we'll have your tile in 4 days or its free" :laughing:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> That sux!!! I'm ready to start a campain against tile suppliers, forcing them to do the Dominos Pizza promo.... "we'll have your tile in 4 days or its free" :laughing:


What he said. :whistling
It'd be different if a customer had to wait that long. Hope they're understanding people.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Todd,
Any granite shop should have some remnants they would be happy to cut up into sills for you. Same goes for the bench top. Couldn't be more than a couple hundred. Hell we've got at least 5 shops right near me. Seems like they are springing up everywhere anymore. Turnaround for sills is usually 2 to 3 days here.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

HandyHails said:


> Hey Todd,
> Any granite shop should have some remnants they would be happy to cut up into sills for you. Same goes for the bench top. Couldn't be more than a couple hundred. Hell we've got at least 5 shops right near me. Seems like they are springing up everywhere anymore. Turnaround for sills is usually 2 to 3 days here.


Yeah there is one that I definately know that I won't deal with and another that is massively high price but I just caught wind the other day that is a small operation and pretty easy to work with :clap: gotta trackem down here soon!


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Wentzel's Fabrication out of Oley is the one I deal w/ most often. They go all over too and very reasonable priced. Maybe not the choice for you for sills, but I really really enjoy working w/ these folks.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Angus, that was a great recomendation on the 'Bar Keepers Friend' cleaner!!! I just got done scrubbing down my shower while I'm still waiting for my travertine I used the Tile Solutions grout scrubber with handle...

I will mostlikely provide this cleaner for each tile shower that I do and give it to my customer :rockon:

Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I started another remodel on Tuesday. Complete gut job. Think I'll be done w/ this one before you get your stone?

If you're down for a drive, you could pick up as much travertine as you can load any day of the week in a ton of different grains and colors. Let me know if you ever want to try an all natural stone project. I'll get you dealer pricing.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I will definately keep that in mind... this stone thingy is getting on my nerves but one good thing did happen.
My rep, Gary, did his magic! Dal has a full Laticrete stock now, hydroban, 9235, 3701 mortar bed, 252,253,254, grout etc... no more waiting for materials :clap:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

They basically have everything there but permacolor and 255 Multimax soooooo I raised my voice to Gary and they will be adding MultiMax and a stock of Permacolor should be coming soon. Right now its a 1 week wait for Permacolor


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't know how to get the link on here but we just started a FB page and the first 25 'likes' get a free T-shirt


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Tech Dawg said:


> Don't know how to get the link on here but we just started a FB page and the first 25 'likes' get a free T-shirt


I was promised 200 free TLS caps for likeing your page???????


Hey josh may have to eat his words his hybird shower is still not done and the cabinets were just ordered and 3 weeks out. Ya may be done before him :whistling


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

opiethetileman said:


> I was promised 200 free TLS caps for likeing your page???????
> 
> Hey josh may have to eat his words his hybird shower is still not done and the cabinets were just ordered and 3 weeks out. Ya may be done before him :whistling


If I gave u 200 caps then id be out...... :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Was at Dal today... asked again if my Travertine is in (I've been asking twice a week for the last 3 weeks). They did not know what I was talking about and looked to find it was not ordered :boxing: :furious:

It will be in May 10th now.............. unreal. I didn't tell my wife yet and I don't think that I want to :blink:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I really could get you something that would go perfect w/ your shower. Tomorrow. Special order is the pits. 

Daltile is getting on my nerves as well.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Well fellas, in the last few weeks that I was waiting for my last piece of stone... the bathroom was painted to match the exact grout color (when wet) 

Yesterday the travertine came in :clap: so that was set today. I cut the 24"x24" stone into 3 sections and did a simple round over with my belt & orbital sanders. I will seal it later tonight and final grout and caulking tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I am in the garage with a celebration beer and my beautiful wife, Erika, is now talking to me again :laughing:
She likes the stone and gave me a kiss!!! Glass will be next, then a full shower :rockon:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Where is the shower door?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Where is the shower door?


I purposely did not order glass until the threshhold was set! Getting on the phone right now to confirm :clap:


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

tech with you mud pan, did you still have to put down a slurry coat of 254 platinum to qualify for the lifetime warranty? or is the slurry coat only when you are putting a mudbed over a slab?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Slurry coat is for slab... Gary and I had a mismatch of info. Over the ply, was roofing paper then wire lathe before mudbed


----------

